# Internet Connectivity & PPV Ordering



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

So I've got internet connectivity on all of my boxes, but at least one of the boxes won't let me order PPV content via remote. I get the message that I either have to order online or call the 800 number. 

A little about our setup: 3 receivers (HR24/100 in the living room, HR22/100 in the basement rec room, HR20/100 in the master bedroom), recently had Whole Home installed, self installed the WCCK on the HR24/100 (inline with the satellite-in cable). No phone line connected anywhere, if that makes a difference. I am able to do VOD, youtube, DTV apps, etc on all three boxes. However, at least on the HR22/100, when I try to order a PPV movie, it tells me I am not connected and need to either go online or call. I have not attempted to order PPV on any other box. 

Not sure if this matters, but my whole home dvr works just fine. We have Comcast as our internet provider. Modem, Linksys WiFi router. 

Shouldn't I be able to do PPV with no problems once connected to the internet? I am going to test PPV on the other boxes once I get home tonight.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Yes you should be able to. I've got a similar setup and have done this for the few PPVs I've bought.


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

My point is that my HR22 is connected to the internet, but as far as ordering PPV goes, it tells me that I am not and need to order online or over the phone. Is there a fix for this? Has anyone had a similar experience? I'm stumped!


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

If each of the receivers was never connected to a phone line or internet prior to your WHDVR upgrade, then IPPV most likely has been auto disabled due to no callbacks. You will need to find a CSR that understands that you are now connected, re-enable IPPV and schedule callbacks on all the receivers.


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

Ha! That sounds right. This receiver was not connected to a phone line or the internet prior to MRV. Thanks, RobertE!


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

I'm in a similar situation to the OP. Neither of my HR2x have ever been connected to a phone line since I've had them, though both are hardwired to my router - and that's how I use whole home - over my home network, meaning no DECA or SWM or anything like that. My TVapps work fine, Pandora works fine, Youtube works fine and MRV works fine so obviously they are connected to the web. Tonight we went to order a PPV on the HR24-100 and was unable to order it via the remote. I was prompted to call, text or go online to order. 

I'm on the current national release software (the one with Pandora). I have been able to order PPV my remote in the past, though I've not tried it in a long time - meaning many software releases ago. Do I need to call to have IPPV re-enabled on my account? And what is IPPV?

Thanks.


----------

